# My first project



## ArickMiller (Jan 5, 2011)

Mornin all!

A friend recently purchased a house with a nice woodworking shop in it that same with all the tools. I havnt done alot of wood work but i figured i would give it a shot knowing i have all the tools.
This is my first project. At a young (and stunning) 23 I hope it gets better in time!


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

Stunning? hahaha, did your mom telly you that? 

Your piece looks great though. Man, nice job finding a place with a shop and tools!


----------



## ArickMiller (Jan 5, 2011)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder...my hair line says different..
Thank you


----------



## StickMaker (Oct 7, 2010)

*The bug*

Well you've now been biten by the sawdust bug and it looks like your off to a great start. Good job. Keep making use of those tools.


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice job bud! 

What kind of tools did you inherit with your house/shop purchase?


----------



## ArickMiller (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

HOLY CRAP!!!

That is a nice BONUS in buying a house, a little organization and cleanup and it looks like you have yourself a very nice workshop. Good job!

Was this a widow that was selling the house, or what?


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Or a disgruntled ex-wife haha


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

ArickMiller said:


> This is my first project.


What is it?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks like you're off and running with the wood working. Keep up the great work and keep posting photos. Thanks for sharing.
Ken


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice score looks like whoever had it was serious. Is it a crib?


----------



## ArickMiller (Jan 5, 2011)

It is a baby changing table


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

wish my first project looked that good
have fun making sawdust


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

See this thread is the exact reason pictures should be loaded up on this site and not linked to Photobucket and other like services.

This thread isn't that old and anyone looking at it now has no pictures to see.:thumbdown:


----------



## ArickMiller (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry about that. How do you load them up on the web page. I will try that right now


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice job. And I see the pics just fine.


----------



## tt1106 (Apr 10, 2009)

Awesome workshop.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ArickMiller said:


> Mornin all!
> 
> A friend recently purchased a house with a nice woodworking shop in it that same with all the tools.


So, you have a friend that bought a house that has a shop. Does he allow you access anytime? Nice looking baby table.












 







.


----------



## Snakewind99 (Apr 26, 2011)

*About Picture loading*



rrbrown said:


> See this thread is the exact reason pictures should be loaded up on this site and not linked to Photobucket and other like services.
> 
> This thread isn't that old and anyone looking at it now has no pictures to see.:thumbdown:


Try ImageShack. I always having trouble with PhotoBucket for years now. I had ImageShack for over 3 years and still there. I paid for it and it works wonderfully. Maybe you have dial-up to load it so slow? :blink:

ImageShack is number one service.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice first project! Nice shop!


----------



## Savage (Apr 16, 2011)

Great work, and nice shop!


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

nice first time work. keep it up!


----------

